# terrified girl awaiting an endoscopy... please respond with some experiences :)



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

So I am scheduled for my first endoscopy 12/22 followed by a colonoscopy on 12/28. I am actually more terrified of the endoscopy because I have a sensitive gag refex and just the thought of having a tubed shoved down my throat makes me paranoid. I have anxiety and suffer from panic attacks and I just can't get the idea of this procedure out of my head. If anyone has any expirences with this or the colonoscopy it would be greatly appriciated if you share them. Thanks again !!!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've had both done. The endoscopy was no big deal, they gave me some sort of drug so I don't remember it and had no idea that they were even putting anything down my throat. Just follow everything they tell you to do and you'll be fine. My colonoscopy, I was scared of. More scared than of the endoscopy. The prep really is the worst part, but even that wasn't as bad as I thought. I don't even remember the colonoscopy. I just remember being wheeled in and going to sleep, then waking up in recovery. You'll be fine. Just follow the doctor's instructions to the letter and don't be afraid to ask questions if you don't understand something.


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you for your very quick response... I just spent the last 2 hours reading all these posts... this site is soo helpful! Thanks soo much again


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

You're welcome!







I took my Ipod with me and loaded it up with my favorite music. It was really nice, it kept me really calm. I also brought my favorite teddy bear with me so I wouldn't be alone (I'm 28). Don't forget to have someone able to drive you home after both procedures (taxi's don't count). If you don't have that, most places will not do the procedure that day. I had the miralax prep for my colonoscopy, it wasn't too bad. A lot to drink, but when mixed with the Lemonade gatorade it was pretty decent, just tasted like the gatroade.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Lauramac,I have had both procedures done this past year, both at the same time. They will most likely sedate you so you won't even be aware that anything is being done to you. Seriously, it's a 40 minute nap!!







. The prep the day before sucks







. You'll be just fine!


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

I think that I've now had 5 colonoscopies and 4 endoscopies. Four times the Dr. did both at one time -- so he put me out, I had the two procedures (I have no idea which one he did first but I guess that it seems better to do the upper first but I don't know why), then I woke up and my wife drove me home. I have no recollection of any of the procedures. I didn't like the cleanout for the colonoscopy but I had such bad D that the first 4 times I didn't have to do any cleanout -- just stopped my medications (Lotronex and DTO) and everything was cleaned out very nicely.Like so many things, the anticipation is worse than the procedure itself. Best to just force yourself to think about something else. That really does help.


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys ... you've honestly helped ease my nerves!! I know ill be nervous until I actually have it done bc i am such a worry wart. but you comments helped so much thank you ! yes honugirl I have to take the miralax too. At least its not gonna taste bad.


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Im wondering why they didnt just do them both at the same time...I had an EGD and colonoscopy together....and I don't remember any of it...w


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah I asked my dr. if I could do them together and they said they would have to give me way more demerol then they should. I wasn't even aware that you could be put to sleep during the procedures...I might call and complain about that ... becuase I would much rather do it that way.







... I was also wondering (since you were put to sleep you probably wouldn't know) but if you feel any pressure in your chest for the endo?


----------



## 22023 (Sep 6, 2006)

Lauramac, I was terrified too. I had both done last week, and although, as everyone says, the prep for the colonoscopy is no fun, the procedures were easy. I "fired" my original GI because he (1) wouldn't do both procedures at the same time; and (2) wouldn't give me an easy prep method. I found a doctor that always does both procedures at the same time and gave me a prep method I could tolerate. The day of the procedure, I was incredibly nervous. But, they wheeled me in the room, put something in my IV, and the next thing I remember, I was waking up in recovery. I expected to at least have a sore throat, but I didn't. The procedures are a piece of cake.


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ya know I think your very smart... I might "fire" my GI as well. I had a big long talk with him about how I really wanted to do the tests together too but he just wouldn't budge and basically told me that i wouldn't be able to find a dr who would. But now after hearing about all these pple including you who did have them together.. i think its the best decision. Thank you for taking the time to share your expirience!!!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

no fair - I was awake for my endo and had nightmares for months. I had a panic attack in the middle of it and my jaw clentched up so they had to stop for a while. Don't do it without drugs! I won't thats for sure. I was mildly sedated for the colonoscopy and don't remember a thing.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Here's something I did to help with my prep, I moved my laptop into my bathroom along with an inflatable lounge chair. I picked out my funniest DVD's, which included National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (no where near Christmas time, the movie just makes me laugh), set myself up in the bathroom with my movies and my miralax and went to work. It helped a lot because I wasn't focusing so much on how much I was going, I was focusing on laughing.


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mindy... omg thats horrible ... i suffer from panic attacks as well... so they didnt even give you a mild sedative for your endo?... their giving me demerol... i hope i won't have a problem with it Honugirl... thats halarious ... but sounds like a great idea... i wish i had a lab top... maybe ill bring a TV in there hahaha! thats great!


----------



## 20869 (Dec 5, 2006)

I dont think the prep was that bad. As I said on another post I stopped eating a day early and it wasnt oo bad at all. just stay home, and get lots of fluids or you WILL get dehytdrated. I drank LOTS and I still got pretty dehydrated.


----------



## 23129 (Dec 19, 2006)

I've had 3 endoscopies - first two using just a throat spray, and the last one with a sedative - first two were awful - 3rd one I can remember very little about. I've got another on 5th January and will be having the sedative without a doubt. When you come round, you will wonder what all the fuss was about...


----------

